# bank account



## keri (Apr 23, 2010)

im going to take over all my english sterling and open a bank account on arrival in brisbane. i will put all of it into my new oz account, just afew questions about this.

will i need a steady address for them to send the card to or will they give me one upon creation of the account?
how long would it take to arrive, as i dont want to have to go without acess to my money for a short time? 

thankyou


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I think you'll find some banks will be able to produce a card for you on the spot but rather than carry too much cash on you and arrive with it when you're going to be tired and possibly jet lagged [ _and if you've not travelled for about 24 hours before to the other side of the planet, you will feel more than a bit stuffed _] , why not look at opening an account before you leave and just deposit the money before you leave or do an electronic transfer on arrival.
If you've got an account with a Mastercard or a Cirrus card now you'll probably find you can do a withdrawal from an ATM in Aussie $$$ at the airport on arrival for initial cash or just arrange with your home bank to get a couple of hundred A$$$ before you leave.


----------



## Dave1992 (Sep 2, 2010)

hi there! i'm planning to do the same thing... how did you do it? anything i have to be careful about? and do i really need an address where they can sent the card to or can i just pick it up at the bank maybe?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ANZ - Travel and foreign exchange - Foreign Currency Rates & Currency Converter is one of our banks that has quite a few international branches and they offer the facility of opening an account before you travel.
I'd suspect you'll initially just need to nominate a branch from which to pick a card up from, but check them or the likes of Commonwealth, National or Westpac banks out, they being the other major banks here.


----------

